# Benelli Nova



## dm (Mar 24, 2005)

I have a Benelli Nova that keeps misfiring. I have taken it apart and cleaned it, but I still get a lot of misfires. I can put the shell back into my gun and it still misfires. If someone else puts the misfired shell in their guns, they work. My son also has a Nova and is having the same problem. Anybody have any ideas on how to fix this.

Thanks


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Did you take apart the bolt to get at the firing pin and spring to make sure that is clean?


----------



## JRinNE (Dec 31, 2010)

I have a new supernova that was doing the same thing, and was jamming, after taking it back to the dealer 3 times we finally figured out that it was the shells. I was shooting 3" Hevi-Metals and some of them were bad. I could shoot the 3 1/2's I bought and any other brand and size but was having problems with those. They would fire out of my 870 though.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Just a question, did you try any other guns than the 870 with the heavy metals? Seems like it wasn't the ammo, but the gun if that was the case.


----------



## JRinNE (Dec 31, 2010)

The shells would not work is a browning bps, or a SBE II, they would however work in my buddy's winchester pumps and his sx3. I have run a box of the 3 1/2 hevi-metals through it with no problems, and a couple boxes of federal 3" with no problems. Not 100% sure but it makes sense in my case that it was the shells. Talked to Benelli about it and their advice was to make sure that I hold the pump all the way forward. Thats real handy.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

That's weird.


----------



## JRinNE (Dec 31, 2010)

Thats what I thought. Do you have any other thoughts on it? Not sold on this Benelli yet! I need to contact Hevi- Metal too, but haven't got around to it yet.


----------



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

Make sure your end cap is screwed down all the way. I bought a Nova the 2nd year they were out, took it apart just to check it out. Tried to shoot it and it would not fire. I realized the end cap wasn't tight enough, and screwed it down tight. Lots of dead ring necks on a wild rice lake after that.


----------



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

I think you guys have either had a Nova with a loose cap, or bad Heavy Metal shells. The heavy metals are not a proven commodity.


----------

